# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  beautiful morning in ski country

## MIke R

what a great morning to be out on the lake...and just a half hour away is 45 minute waits for breakfast and 30 minute lift lines...LOL

----------


## JoshA

Nice, Miker. Last weekend I skied in New England for the first time in decades. Bulletproof powder followed by rain. Now I remember why I've been skiing elsewhere ;-) I had a nice time anyway with my son-in-law and his friends. 

Look what I found at the ski area.

----------


## MIke R

keep those edges razor sharp baby!!!!..the only way you get good skiing in New England is if you live here...the great days are so far and few compared to out west that if you live here you can at least be here to take adavantage when they happen.....but to roll the dice on a one week vacation???...not me...Im going west...where did you ski?

----------


## JoshA

We skied at Jiminy Peak in the Berkshires. Part of a long-weekend visit with my daughter.

----------


## MIke R

yeah you weren't far north enough.....I've never skied it

----------


## JoshA

Right. The idea was to visit my daughter, not to go skiing. Jiminy happens to be nearby for a quick diversion. I'd probably choose Jay Peak if I had to choose a New England destination. Then again, Utah is easier to get to.

----------


## MIke R

Jay Peak is an excellent choice...my three top places in New England are Jay Peak, Cannon, and Mad River Glen

----------


## JoshA

I also like Wildcat for the scenery. Cannon has great scenery too but, boy, is it ever windy.

----------


## MIke R

yeah Wildcat is a good one too....so is Stowe...the WildCat Inn and Tavern  http://www.thewildcatinn.com/tavern.php   in Jackson is one of the truly great Apre ski bars too.........I take my OutDoor Ed class to Cannon every Friday and it amazes me how it has its own weather dynamics....it can be sunny and calm when I leave my house and 25 minutes away at Cannon it can be blowing a gale and snowing...but when Cannon is right??..its great

----------


## JoshA

You know about the old ski trails on the back side of Cannon, right? Just a short hike to extend a powder day.

----------


## MIke R

of course I do

----------

